# Santander to Costa del Sol Jan 2016



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi all,
Planning to arrive antander 7/1/16 and travel south via Madrid then Bailen t Cordoba or Granada then on to Estepona arriving on orsoon after 10/1/17.
Any help or ideas greatly appreciated.
Mike & Julie


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We arrived in Bilboa at 7am on 5/1/09 and made it to Fuengirola by 2pm, 6/1/09. Admittedly, that was in my car, with an overnight in a Parador in Jaen (4pm-8am). 6 January is the Day of the Kings, a public holiday, when kids receive their Xmas presents (in theory) although most get them on 25/12: there may be a few hungover drivers around (although drink-driving laws are strict).

The temperature dropped to -3deg as we climbed from the coast but the road was clear and dry. Snow ploughs were stationed at every alternate junction on the motorway and I think our total fees came to approx €15. Fuel was approx €1 per litre. We had some rain and some fog in the north, but nothing too bad (plenty of natives were overtaking me despite doing 100kph). [Spain is the second most mountainous country in Europe: you will cross a few ranges but also some long, flat plains - try not to fall asleep!] Crossing the Sierras above Malage brought us to Mediterranean sunshine and temps of 20deg.

A couple of weeks later the centre of Spain was covered in snow, Madrid airport was closed and the Minister for Transport resigned because roads were blocked for over 24h it doesn't happen here!

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

We are travelling on the Portsmouth to Santander ferry leaving Wenesday 06th January arriving on Thursday 07th!
Plan is to drive to Burgos for an overnight stop and then another stop in Aranjuez before arriving at Marjal Costa Blanca.
After a month or so we head South West to LA Bella Vista near Marbella.
First time so hoping for a nice gentle sea crossing and decent weather for the drive down through Spain.
Enjoy


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

+1 for Burgos http://www.campingburgos.com/

Probably the best showers I have ever found on a Campsite

Site itself is OK and a convenient cafe/bar/restaurant right at the gate

Can be a bit nippy at that time of year tho'

Cheers

Dave


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

If you want a quick stop there's an aire at Cabarceno about half an hour away. Going round Madrid to Aranjuez the M50 is further out and less busy. At Granada there's several smallish sites if you want to visit the city. Camping Alto de Vinuelas is handy as the bus stops right outside the campsite and takes you to the centre from where it's a short walk to the Alhambra. Graham


----------



## gazd (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks Graham for info


----------



## GIBOO (Feb 1, 2015)

We're booked on the Poole to Cherbourg ferry early Jan 2016 heading for Southern Spain. My local shoe repairer is Spanish and he advised me to avoid the central run down via Madrid in Jan as the weather can get bad and having just returned from a motorcycle trip, on which we rode from southern Spain to Santander via Madrid I agree.. The weather was pretty rough with some very high winds and that was in early November..


----------

